# Sunday's Show And Tell...7/31/16



## jd56 (Jul 31, 2016)

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 31, 2016)

Smalls, but love these shouldered drop stand bolts I received from John. Very well made.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 31, 2016)

Quickly filling the shed with bikes, so needing to hang some from the rafters, I bought this rail system hoist on ebay for $29 with free shipping. I needed a one piece design (see pic) because or the rafter direction. Perhaps some of you have the same arrangement. This is a great unit, IF you replace the soft chinese wood screws that it comes with, and also upgrade the rope ( I did both ). Very easy to operate, and holds up to 75 pounds according to spec sheet. I've installed one so far, but will have 5 total by winter. This will allow me to have 12 bikes in a 10x12 shed, and still only use the back half of the shed. Bottom line, very pleased with the item. Can post more pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 31, 2016)

Here's what I've found this past week.......










Here's what I've found in the past month......










Bike gods aren't looking down favorably on me right now...


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 31, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Here's what I've found this past week.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope it's not contagious! Don't give up!


----------



## Arrington (Jul 31, 2016)

Well no bicycles this week even though I am trying to make a deal on one.  But I did hit a home run on these 2 items late Monday night.


----------



## rocketman (Jul 31, 2016)

Arrington said:


> View attachment 345431 View attachment 345423 View attachment 345426 View attachment 345422 Well no bicycles this week even though I am trying to make a deal on one.  But I did hit a home run on these 2 items late Monday night.



SWEET.........lucky you


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 31, 2016)

no bike stuff for me but did get some old watches


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 31, 2016)

DELTA DISEASE
Just persuaded  the seller  to sell me  this DELTA light separate from the battery , battery bracket and the other Eveready BIG JIM  flashlight he was selling as a Lot, also some NOS DELTA  hardware and the 1940  edition of Delta night fishing


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 31, 2016)

Zzzzzzzxxxxxxxxxzz... oops sorry I fell asleep on my keyboard. Did anybody find anything good this week?


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 31, 2016)

I hope this wakes you up.


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 31, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Zzzzzzzxxxxxxxxxzz... oops sorry I fell asleep on my keyboard. Did anybody find anything good this week?



look again.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 31, 2016)

I slapped last weeks Elgin together and picked up 2 Tandems,


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 31, 2016)

My  next winter project. Needs a few part and a ton of rechroming


----------



## stoney (Jul 31, 2016)

tanksalot said:


> I hope this wakes you up.




YES, that Black and red B10 woke me up. I am drooling over that rear fender.


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 31, 2016)

Picked these up yesterday. 






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 31, 2016)

Here is what I picked up yesterday 






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 31, 2016)

tanksalot said:


> I hope this wakes you up.



 Good morning!


----------



## momo608 (Jul 31, 2016)

What's old is new again. More than 30 years later and this show is better than ever.


----------



## JKT (Jul 31, 2016)

I picked up a nice set of fenders for my 1900's Great Western Manufacturing Co. Crown Bicycle today..


----------



## Cheezer (Jul 31, 2016)

Got a nice horn, and I'm 5 trusses closer to building a barn ... For more stuff[emoji10]


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> no bike stuff for me but did get some old watches
> 
> View attachment 345498
> 
> ...




Watches are almost as good as bikes! See you still have a thing for divers. V/r Shawn


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 31, 2016)

Haven't been looking for a little while, super busy with the new baby and granddaughter, and work, but did come across these. The 57 girls Corvette from craigslist, and the 69 or 70 Murray Eliminator Mark II from a guy I work with. Have a great week! Joe.


----------



## Luchotocado (Aug 1, 2016)

Awesome pixie for my son


----------



## morton (Aug 1, 2016)

Calling all Slinky Experts

Yard sale find….original box in less than perfect condition but repairable, less missing top.

Slinky itself seems to be copper or copper tinted.  Did some research but didn’t find a lot of info.  Apparently the initial run of 400 had rather sharp edges which this one has.  Was quickly changed to a rolled over edge.  Could this be one of the first?


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 1, 2016)

Vintage Foosball table. Gonna restore it. Currently have disassembled it!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 1, 2016)

Picked up an early microcomputer for 20 bucks, circa 1978.  These are actually more collectible than one might think...still won't wake up bikewhorder though.
Chris


----------



## larock65 (Aug 1, 2016)

Not a bike, but a bike hauler!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh my F----------- God!!!! So damn clean!!! Congrats bro!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm a little late to this party but came home tonight and had a couple FEDEX boxes waiting so I popped them open and put this together. I saw this one a little late when it was first posted and told I was third in line so didn't think I had a chance. I'm just glad the other two bailed--this is a great survivor and loaded to the gills. Icing on the cake is the somewhat unusual Seminole badge. Raining and dark so had to take pics in garage. Thanks Mark and Marty! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 1, 2016)

larock65 said:


> Not a bike, but a bike hauler!
> View attachment 346034 View attachment 346035 View attachment 346036 View attachment 346037



Nice 63!


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 1, 2016)

NOS Schwinn scripted glass reflector


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 2, 2016)

MaxGlide said:


> NOS Schwinn scripted glass reflector
> View attachment 346148



Hope you didn't pay toooo much!




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 2, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Hope you didn't pay toooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$10!


----------



## stoney (Aug 5, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm a little late to this party but came home tonight and had a couple FEDEX boxes waiting so I popped them open and put this together. I saw this one a little late when it was first posted and told I was third in line so didn't think I had a chance. I'm just glad the other two bailed--this is a great survivor and loaded to the gills. Icing on the cake is the somewhat unusual Seminole badge. Raining and dark so had to take pics in garage. Thanks Mark and Marty! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 346069 View attachment 346070 View attachment 346071 View attachment 346072 View attachment 346074
> 
> View attachment 346073




THAT is a real beauty. Congrats. If I was 3rd in line it never would have worked out for me.


----------

